# Stromversorgung Prozessor: CPU1 P4 CPU2 P8



## outlop (7. September 2013)

Hallo 

Auf dem Mainboard ist ein 8 Polliger bzw zwei 4-Polige-Anschlussbuchsen 
Die Anschlüsse CPU1 P4 und CPU2 P8 sind beide Zusammen (Also ein Kabel und vorne in 2 Teile aufgeteilt).

Muss ich nun beide Anschlüsse (CPU1 P4 und CPU2 P8) am Mainboard anschliessen oder wird nur einer benötigt ? 

Was mich ein wenig verwirrt ist, dass der CPU2 P8-Anschluss unten nur abgerundete Ecken hat und auf dem Mainboard wo der CPU P8 Anschluss hinkäme sind unten normale Ecken und abgerundete Ecken. 

Danke für eure Hilfe im voraus

Netzteil: Bequiet Straight Power E9 680W
Motherboard: Asus Z87 Pro 
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K


Danke ür eure Hilfe im voraus


----------



## Heretic (7. September 2013)

Wenn wir uns hier das Bild anschauen. :ASUS Z87-Pro (C2) (90MB0DT0-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sprichst du von dem Anschluss ganz Oben Links ?

Ich gehe mal davon aus , dann :

Ja du musst den gesamten 8 Pin Stecker reinstecken. 
Die aufteilung von 4+4 des Netzteil Steckers liegt einfach darin , dass es auch Boards gibt die nur 4 Pins haben/benötigen.
Wenn der 8 Pin dann aus einem Plastik guss besehen würde passt das nicht. daher die Teilung

MfG Heretic

Ps: Besonderer Grund warum es ein 680watt NT sein musste ?


----------



## outlop (8. September 2013)

> Sprichst du von dem Anschluss ganz Oben Links ?



 Ja



> Ja du musst den gesamten 8 Pin Stecker reinstecken.



Ist egal wenn der 2te Stecker (CPU2 P8) in an den Anschluss angeschlossen wird welcher runde und viereckige öffnungen hat ? 
Da der CPU2 P8 - Stecker nur Kontakte mit abgerundeten Ecken hat 



> Ps: Besonderer Grund warum es ein 680watt NT sein musste ?


Evt. SLI


----------



## DatDave (8. September 2013)

Die Stecker sind genormt. Wenn er passt ist das korrekt.


----------



## wolflux (8. September 2013)

Die Pinbelegung steht auch im Buch des Netzteiles u des Boards.In der Regel sind 4 Pins Masse ( Schwarz) u die anderen 4 Pins sind 12 Volt Leitungen.


----------



## Heretic (8. September 2013)

outlop schrieb:


> Ist egal wenn der 2te Stecker (CPU2 P8) in an den Anschluss angeschlossen wird welcher runde und viereckige öffnungen hat ?
> Da der CPU2 P8 - Stecker nur Kontakte mit abgerundeten Ecken hat



Wie schon erwähnt die Kontakte sind genormt.
Es muss also passen.

Wir sehen hier : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/nt-roundup-chroma-april12/bequiet_02.jpg uns das Kabel mit dem Gelben Stecker am NT an.
Dieses Kabel nimmst du so das beide 4 Pin stecker nebeinander einen großen Stecker ergeben.
Die Kabel sind auch so verlegt das die sowieso schon richtig nebeneinander sind.
Du kannst sie dann eigendlich nicht mehr vertauschen. Denn der erste 4 Pin passt nur in einer bestimmten Position in das Mainboard.

Deine Irritation kommt evtl aufgrund der Abwärtskompatibilität somit kann es evtl sein. Das die Stecker nicht gleich aussehen , wie die Buchsen.
Das ist aber ok. Den in dem bereich ist ALLES genormt (Besonders bei deinen sehr neuen Sachen aufjedenfall). 

Du musst lediglich den Ersten 4 Pin  Korrekt reinstecken der Rest kommt automatisch.

(Man sollte aber natürlich darauf achten , dass der Halte Klipp in die Richtige Richtung zeigt. Den vor absichtlichen falsch Reinstecken kann dich keiner Schützen.)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/614368d1357476849-anschluss-p4-p8-draufsicht.jpg

 Das bild ist aus diesem Beitrag (ähnlihce Problematik) http://www.google.de/imgres?start=1...1&tbnw=194&ndsp=58&ved=1t:429,r:22,s:100,i:70

MfG Heretic

(Ps: Ansonsten mach einfach von Stecker und Buchse ein Foto , dann kann sich jeder dein Problem vorstellen)


----------



## outlop (14. September 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Wie schon erwähnt die Kontakte sind genormt.
> Es muss also passen.
> 
> Wir sehen hier : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/images/stories/galleries/reviews/nt-roundup-chroma-april12/bequiet_02.jpg uns das Kabel mit dem Gelben Stecker am NT an.
> ...



Ok Danke es hat geklappt, habe zuerst den den ersten ersten 4Pin Stecker (CPU1 P4) korrekt angeschlossen und danach den zweiten (CPU2 P8)


----------

